# томиться



## toyka96

Can I translate the word "томиться" as "to be tormented" here. The character is talking about Chekhov's "Three Sisters": "Они там все томятся, маются, как бы ничего не делают… "


----------



## Rosett

To be listless -> томиться бездельем/изнывать от безделья


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Dictionaries do give томиться as a synonym for мучиться, so the word can certainly mean "to be tormented". However in the specific context of the sisters' condition (испытывать тоску) in Chekhov's play, I would be more inclined to go for _pining_, _languishing_ or even _suffocating, living out a hopeless existence_. Raskolnikov, for example, is "tormented" in "Crime and Punishment", but that's not the condition of Chekhov's three sisters.


----------



## Rosett

The three sisters in the Chekhov's play had basically next to nothing to do or to worry about in their life: only «едят, пьют, спят и, чтобы не отупеть от скуки, разнообразят жизнь свою гадкой сплетней, водкой, картами, сутяжничеством».


----------



## Vadim K

Они томятся - "They kick their heels"


----------



## Rosett

One more, heard a while ago: beating around the bush = томясь бездельем/от безделья.


----------



## Vadim K

Rosett said:


> One more, heard a while ago: beating around the bush = томясь бездельем/от безделья.



Мне кажется, что эта фраза, скорее, употребляется немного в другом значении.

beat around the bush

В русском языке ей бы соответствовало что-то вроде "ходить вокруг да около", или "говорить уклончиво"


----------



## Rosett

Vadim K said:


> Мне кажется, что эта фраза, скорее, употребляется немного в другом значении.
> 
> beat around the bush
> 
> В русском языке ей бы соответствовало что-то вроде "ходить вокруг да около", или "говорить уклончиво"


По приведённой ссылке даются три значения, не совпадающих по смыслу, одно из которых (to waste time) позволяет перевести выражение на русский почти буквально: "груши околачивать".


----------



## Vadim K

Rosett said:


> По приведённой ссылке даются три значения, не совпадающих по смыслу, одно из которых (to waste time) позволяет перевести выражение на русский почти буквально: "груши околачивать".



Вы правы. Но тратить бесполезно время, "_околачивая груши_" или, например, "_валяя дурака_" многие люди могут делать с большим удовольствием, не испытывая при этом никакого томления или душевного страдания.

В английском языке есть еще подобные идиоматические выражения, которые показывают факт бесполезной траты времени безотносительно того, какие эмоции испытывает субъект. Например, "_twiddle one's thumb_", "_trifle away the time_", "_sit on one's hand_".


----------



## Rosett

Vadim K said:


> Вы правы. Но тратить бесполезно время, "_околачивая груши_" или, например, "_валяя дурака_" многие люди могут делать с большим удовольствием, не испытывая при этом никакого томления или душевного страдания.


Beating around the bush как раз означает, что человек томится, изнывает от безделья, не зная, чем ему заняться. То же самое происходило и с тремя сёстрами в ОП.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Я без обиняков скажу, что в данном контексте не подходит выражение "to [not] beat about/around the bush". 
[Еще одно английское выражение:* flog a dead horse *paзг. «cтeгaть дoxлую лoшaдь», зaнимaтьcя бecпoлeзным дeлoм]


----------



## Particle

They are languishing


----------



## Rosett

Enquiring Mind said:


> Я без обиняков скажу, что в данном контексте не подходит выражение "to [not] beat about/around the bush".
> [Еще одно английское выражение:* flog a dead horse *paзг. «cтeгaть дoxлую лoшaдь», зaнимaтьcя бecпoлeзным дeлoм]


В контексте ОП точно не подходит. Пример приводился в качестве идиоматического к *томиться/маяться/изнывать*.
I heard it from a technician talking from the client's site to his dispatch and complaining that the ordered parts had not been delivered on time: "Now I'm beating around the bush." Он явно маялся бездельем, томился и изнывал от безделья.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Hi Rosett, in that case the technician used the phrase incorrectly; in that context he could have said _I'm kicking my heels, I'm twiddling my thumbs, I'm at a loose end, _etc. In the UK, at least, technicians are not known for their correct grasp of language. As the Oxford Dictionary says here:
*beat about the bush*(British English)(North American English *beat around the bush*) 
to talk about something for a long time without coming to the main point

It seems to me that томиться is quite vague in Russian (мучиться, cтрадать, бедовать, бедствовать, биться, болеть,  изнывать, маяться, надрываться, надсаживаться, работать, страдать, терзаться, терпеть - source) and is therefore heavily context-dependent. As I mentioned in #3, I think "languish" is an appropriate word in the context of The Three Sisters. Incidentally, the academic.ru dictionary here gives томиться as the first meaning:
1 *languish*
томиться глагол:
томиться (languish, pine, yearn)

While it's true that Irina ("Куда? Куда все ушло? … а жизнь уходит и никогда не вернётся, никогда, никогда мы не уедем в Москву... Я в отчаянии, я в отчаянии!"), Masha ("Как-то мы проживём нашу жизнь, что из нас будет?") and Olga ("Музыка играет так весело, бодро, и хочется жить! … и, кажется, ещё немного, и мы узнаем, зачем мы живём, зачем страдаем... Если бы знать! Если бы знать, если бы знать!") don't have to do anything (as everything is done for them), this is not what is being described in the phrase "Они там все томятся...".

_Но не суждено сбыться даже самым скромным надеждам героев пьесы.... Герои пьесы не свободные перелётные птицы, они заключены в прочную социальную «клетку», и личные судьбы всех, в неё попавших, подвластны законам, по каким живёт вся страна, переживающая всеобщее неблагополучие._ (source: briefly.ru)


----------



## Vadim K

Enquiring Mind said:


> in that context he could have said _I'm kicking my heels, I'm twiddling my thumbs, I'm at a loose end, _etc.



I can see that the dictionaries treat the phrases "_kick one's heels_" and "_twiddle one's thumbs_" a little differently.

_*Kick one's heels *_
kick one's heels - Wiktionary
UsingEnglish.com

_*Twiddle one's thumb*_
twiddle one's thumbs - Wiktionary
twiddle thumbs



Enquiring Mind said:


> As I mentioned in #3, I think "languish" is an appropiate word in the context of The Three Sisters. Incidentally, the academic.ru dictionary here gives томиться as the first meaning:
> 1 *languish*
> томиться глагол:
> томиться (languish, pine, yearn)



In accordance with the definitions which I can see in my LDOCE and LLA, the both verbs "_languish_" and "_yearn_" are suited for the context, though they have different meanings in English. "_Languish_" means "_be forced to stay somewhere where you are unhappy_" and "_yearn_" means "_to very much want something that you are unlikely to get so that you do not feel happy without it_" (another option - "_hanker after_"). And the verb "_pine_" is not really suited here. Even though all three verbs could be translated into Russian as "_томиться_".


----------



## Enquiring Mind

I don't agree, Vadim. _"_Pining" is perfectly suitable in this context for _томиться. _Pining for Moscow is one of the recurrent themes of the play._

Ольга. (...) И в самом деле, за эти четыре года, пока служу в гимназии, я чувствую, как
из меня выходят каждый день по каплям и силы, и молодость. И только растет и крепнет одна мечта...
Ирина. Уехать в Москву. Продать дом, покончить все здесь и - в Москву...
Ольга. Да! Скорее в Москву.
------------------------------
Маша (равнодушно). Что ж теперь делать!
Ирина. Две недели назад проиграл, в декабре проиграл. Скорее бы всe проиграл, быть может, уехали бы
из этого города. Господи боже мой, мне Москва снится каждую ночь....
------------------------------------
Ирина. Из Москвы? Вы из Москвы?
Вершинин. Да, оттуда. Ваш покойный отец был там батарейным командиром, а я в той же бригаде
офицером. ...
Ирина. Оля! Оля! (Кричит в залу.) Оля, иди же!_

_Сестры Прозоровы тоскуют по Москве, пока их мир затягивается зеленой тиной. (source), Все сестры и их брат Андрей тоскуют по Москве (source)._

But it's always interesting to read non-natives advising natives how to speak the native's own language_. ___


----------



## Vadim K

Enquiring Mind said:


> I don't agree, Vadim. _"_Pining" is perfectly suitable in this context for _томиться. _Pining for Moscow is one of the recurrent themes of the play.



That's how the verb "pine" is described in the LDOCE: "_to gradually become weaker, less active and less healthy, especially because you feel very unhappy_". And I can not see where it is mentioned in the context that three sisters became weaker or less healthy due to the fact that they were forced to be where they had to be and/or to do what they had to do.

Sure the verb "_pine_" can be translated as "_томиться_" in some contexts, but, in my opinion, the literal translation of this verb should be "_чахнуть_", "_увядать_", not "_томиться_".



Enquiring Mind said:


> But it's always interesting to read non-natives advising natives how to speak the native's own language_. _



I do not think that it can be applied to our case. We discuss about the words of two languages, Russian and English, at the same time. And none of us is a native of both languages simultaneously.


----------



## Rosett

Enquiring Mind said:


> Hi Rosett, in that case the technician used the phrase incorrectly; in that context he could have said _I'm kicking my heels, I'm twiddling my thumbs, I'm at a loose end, _etc. In the UK, at least, technicians are not known for their correct grasp of language. As the Oxford Dictionary says here:
> *beat about the bush*(British English)(North American English *beat around the bush*)
> to talk about something for a long time without coming to the main point


For that meaning, we have in Russian "заводить рака за камень".
However, I wouldn't deny other meanings of "*beat about the bush*" outright, that may be subject to regional differences, and I guess, the native tech used it correctly (again, he was talking to the dispatch and was unequivocally understood.)
Here's another example of such a "deviant" use:
"Despite being a beauty expert and having a rather unhealthy obsession with beauty products, I will confess that I haven’t ever visited a waxing salon to get a bikini wax. To say that I was ‘*beating around the bush*’ is an understatement. Suddenly I was called upon The Ministry of Waxing to try my first bikini wax."
Although there's apparently some play of words, it's certainly not about prevarication.


----------

